#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Civil & Structural Engineering >  >  >  Civil Design Spreadsheets

## shakmed

Hi friends !!

In continuation of providing you the 

Process Design Spreadsheets at 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Instrumentation Design Spreadsheets at 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Piping Design Spreadsheets at 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Mechanical Design Spreadsheets at
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

and Electrical Design Spreadsheets at
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

and Drilling Calculations Spreadsheets at
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

I am not dis-appointing my Civil Engineers fellows and here is my collection of - Civil Design  Spreadsheets which I have collected from various sites.  The identities of original  _site references is not masked._

Here is the list of contents : *(Total size 3.39 MB)

* Bar Schedule 8666.xlt
Daniel-Conventional Slabs.xls
Daniel-Pile Caps.xls


Daniel-Tank Footing.xls
Daniel-Wind-ASCE7-05.xls
Daniel-Wind-IR16-7.xls
Steel Beam.xls
Tank Size Calculator.xls
Wind Design.xls

And here is the link :
_Civil Design Spreadsheets
_**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: Civil Design Spreadsheets

----------


## gateaux_boy

Thank a lot.

----------


## parham71

Great Job mate !!

Do you have any spreed sheet on mineral processing ,equipment like conveyors , bins , crushers , thickeners or similar stuff  !?

----------


## kwy1970

thanks

----------


## shakmed

> Great Job mate !!
> 
> Do you have any spreed sheet on mineral processing ,equipment like conveyors , bins , crushers , thickeners or similar stuff  !?



Anybody to help our forum mate parham71 !! Friends, share !!! Believe me ... you will be enlightened with the joy of sharing !!!

----------


## unni

Good sharing

----------


## superandy

Tank footing spreadsheed is password protected. Could you help me?.

thanks

----------


## shakmed

> Tank footing spreadsheed is password protected. Could you help me?.
> 
> thanks



Dear superandy !! Not only this, other sheets "Conventional Slabs" and "Wind-ASCE7-05" are also pass protected. The purpose was to get an idea of the formulae which form these. However, people are requested to provide password, if they have.

----------


## mbc.engg

Thanks

----------


## dimas anugrah

thanks for sharing

----------


## mkhurram79

thanks for this wonderful post

----------


## ice-tn

Can someone please re-upload them to any other server, rapidshare , megaupload, ******* ? Please !

----------


## dimas anugrah

find here..... **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: Civil Design Spreadsheets

----------


## Priyoyo

thank' for all

----------


## ice-tn

Thanks so much Mr Dimas Anugrah

----------


## jwsmith88

Has someone posted the passwords to these spreadsheets?  Thank you!!!

----------


## casaouis02

Merci beaucoup. Tank a lot.

----------


## Nabilia

> find here..... **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Why do you use a site that tries to put malware on my computer?   Use one of our normal sites

----------


## hamara_ramesh

thank u very much my friend

----------


## prodesm

thanks

----------


## awer5

Thank a lot.

----------


## kuyau

thanks for this wonderful share!

----------


## andi99

thank you

----------


## steamofboiler

thanks very much for your nice sharing

----------


## 2803

Thank you very  much

See More: Civil Design Spreadsheets

----------


## sandyb

Hi,

I was unable to download the design xls sheets can you help or repost

----------


## cpwd

> Hi,
> 
> I was unable to download the design xls sheets can you help or repost



please try this link
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## harnesh

Hello,

The links are dead. Could anyone of u assist in re-uploading it. Thanking you guys so much

----------


## shakmed

> Hello,
> 
> The links are dead. Could anyone of u assist in re-uploading it. Thanking you guys so much



4shared link is still functional.

----------


## thy

> 4shared link is still functional.



Yep. I just use it too. :Big Grin: 


Enviado pelo TAPATALK PRO 2

----------


## dijri

Dear All,

I found those all link already broken. Can someone re upload please....or send me thru email: dimasfajri_m44@yahoo.com.
I need those files urgently.

Thanks and Regards
Dimas

----------


## whatever214

Can you please share one more time?

----------


## whatever214

Can you please share one more time?

----------


## flitzow

hello.. i believe that all the given links are dead.. i hope that someone will re-upload the files, possibly together with the file password (if any)..

----------


## shakmed

Dear Friends !

I am continuously being complained or reminded for non-working of  4shared link either by the people who don't read all the posts in the  thread or there are some issues with 4shared links in their country or  their net connection. For the help of such people, I am including one  more link from my Google Drive for CIVIL DESIGN SPREADSHEETS. Here are  the two links including earlier one too :

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Both the links are freely downloadable and no password is required. Hope it will eradicate your worries. 

And wait for further parts too in near future. Njoy !

----------


## xbone

Good job!shakmed

----------


## allyssa00

Can someone please re-upload them to any other server? It would be greatly appreciated.

See More: Civil Design Spreadsheets

----------


## Sanku

Thanks a lot!

----------


## migueltm

some of the spreadsheets do not work because of a password. do you have it please?

----------


## Greench MacaLisang

Thank you.

----------


## Taulant

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## samirpj

file not found

----------


## zapata

> file not found



Dear Sir  the post #35 is good and the link is  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
or copy and paste   docs.google.com/file/d/0B0DCM_eIry7jSFlFRzFpc2pNcVU/edit?pref=2&pli=1

----------


## pablo.k10

thanks a lot

----------


## anktrez

> Dear Friends !
> 
> I am continuously being complained or reminded for non-working of  4shared link either by the people who don't read all the posts in the  thread or there are some issues with 4shared links in their country or  their net connection. For the help of such people* I am including one  more link from my Google Drive for CIVIL DESIGN SPREADSHEETS. Here are  the two links including earlier one too :
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks dude

----------


## david111

API RP 2GEO please send a link

----------


## shakmed

Hi friends !

I m back. Pl find link for all of my contributions in egpet. Pl don't forget to say thanks in the forum page.  :Smile: 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## shakmed

Hi Friends !

Your request mails brought me back. Pl find _4shared and Google Drive links for "Civil Design Spreadsheets".
Pl don't forget to say thanks in the forum page. 

_**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
_
Pl see first post in the thread for details of Civil Design Spreadsheets._

----------


## shakmed

Hi friends !!



Here are the other latest _4shared_ and _Google Drive_ links of my series of spreadsheets. You can visit other disciplines' spreadsheets also as below :

*Process Design Spreadsheets*
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*Piping Design Spreadsheets* 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*Mechanical Design Spreadsheets* 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*Electrical Design Spreadsheets* 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*Instrumentation Design Spreadsheets*
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*Drilling Calculations Spreadsheets* 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Other important Instrumentation Books Links :

*Applied Instrumentation in the Process Industries-W.G.Andrew/ H.B.Williams
Vol. 1/ 2/ 3*
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Enjoy sharing !!See More: Civil Design Spreadsheets

----------

